# Testing Peachtree double-sided tape



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

My recent post with links to videos showing how to cut small pieces safely, led to a discussion about double-sided masking tape available from Peachtree.

I received my roll of the Peachtree tape yesterday and gave it a quick test to see how well it worked compared to the standard carpet tape I have been using. Here's what I found:


The Peachtree masking tape is an inch wide vs the carpet tape's one and a half inch.

Although the carpet tape's 42 foot long roll is only $4.98 and Peachtree's 36 yards long roll is $9.99, they each have the same cost per square inch.

With the backing removed, the Peachtree tape is .002 inches thinner than the fiber mesh carpet tape.

So, the bigger question is, how did they compare? Well, I used equal-sized pieces of each tape to stick two scrap pieces of pine together for my test. The pine pieces were about 3/4" x 1" x 7".

As you can see from the photos, tape was put on each end of the wood and then the other piece was firmly pressed to it. Both ends were equally difficult to pull apart and I needed the help of a putty knife to get them apart. The carpet tape left residue as usual, while the Peachree tape removed cleanly. There was enough carpet tape residue left on the wood to still stick them together and handle them.

My take is that the Peachtree tape will work better for most of my needs. I'll no longer have to use mineral spirits to clean up the residue like I did after using carpet tape. Oh, and the Peachtree tape backing paper seemed to peel off easier also.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Excellent report Oliver. Sticky residue cleanup is one reason I do not use double sided tape.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't really use it either, but always appreciate a good review. Thanks


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for the review, Oliver. I was thinking of trying some myself. Glad to know it works well!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the review Oliver.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Oliver . I really like REAL person reviews , not actors lol


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Good to know Oliver. Thank you.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Residue is why I use a pin nailer. I will add some to my next Peach Tree order Thanks for the post


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the report Oliver. I just purchased some carpet tape from a box store so I have some "just in case" but I think I will send an order to Peachtree.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, Oliver.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time and trouble not just to check it out but for passing it along to us. Now I have to figure out a way to use up my current stock of tape so I can buy more from Peachtree.

I think the part about the backing comming off easier is my favorite. Getting old, shaky, and the eyes not what they used to be.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Oliver,

When I was building aerosapce cabinetry this type of tape was one of the must have items. We used it to locate straightedges and temples on projects for routing. We used it to tape 2 parts together so that they could be match-drilled and all the holes would line up correctly. We used it building mockups so they could be easily changed from one configuration to another.

I found the same results when using the carpet tape that you did, way too much residue left on the project and was not easy to get cleaned off the project.

I use the tape from Peachtree all the time for straightedges and templates. I also use it on small index blocks for CNC projects to speed up the cutting of multiple items. I have used it to mount temporary sub bases to a handheld rout and mounted small fences and stops to the sub base. The router with sub base can be mounted in a vise and used like a mini router table for light work like small round overs. I have also used it on the lathe to hold small projects. It can be use to hang charts/information on a wall or machine so they will be handy when needed. I'm sure there will be a lot of other uses you will find for this tape.


There are other places to buy this type of tape but I do buy mine from Peachtree and at times they have it on sale. If Peachtree is part of a woodworking show they usually have it at a special price.

I highly recommend trying this tape!

Oliver thanks for posting this,


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Peachtree Woodworking 1" x 36 Yards Double Stick Tape PW3599: Masking Tape: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

Free shipping.

Virtually the same price (within a few cents) from Peachtree.

Peachtree Woodworking 1" x 36 Yards Double Stick Tape PW3599: Masking Tape: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

Now: Go!!


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

Oliver, I used carpet tape and was not pleased then i read about peachtree double sided tape ,,,,i was hesitant but took the chance ordered it and was pleased . Very good/quick for jigs.
tom


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

Great comparison. I bought a couple of rolls of the PeachTree double sided tape at a Woodworking Show a couple of years ago and never looked back at the mesh carpet tape. The backing comes off easier, with my fingernail, and as you said, leaves no residue on the work piece. Don't need to use much, so it goes a long way, even at 10 bucks a roll.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent review Oliver. I've been using 3/4" double face tape from MLCS Woodworking for routing templates and have been very happy with it. Only had a template slip on me once and it was my fault for trying to reuse the tape. Stupid. Has never left a residue on either hard or soft wood. It comes in other widths too. if you're interested here's the link. Don't know how it compares to the Peachtree tape.
MLCS Woodworking Accesories The tape is towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Barry747 said:


> Excellent review Oliver. I've been using 3/4" double face tape from MLCS Woodworking for routing templates and have been very happy with it. Only had a template slip on me once and it was my fault for trying to reuse the tape. Stupid. Has never left a residue on either hard or soft wood. It comes in other widths too. if you're interested here's the link. Don't know how it compares to the Peachtree tape.
> MLCS Woodworking Accesories The tape is towards the bottom of the page.


Thanks for the additional source, Barry. The MLCS tape seems more expensive at $15.95 for the same size roll but my Peachtree order had $5.99 added for shipping making the MLCS tape slightly cheaper since they offer free shipping. I'm guessing it is probably the same tape. I also like MLCS having choices in roll length and width.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

*Source for Peachtree tape*



rwl7532 said:


> Peachtree Woodworking 1" x 36 Yards Double Stick Tape PW3599: Masking Tape: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
> 
> Free shipping.
> 
> ...


Both referenced sites lead to Amazon and I have not been able to find the tape on the Peachtree site per se. Please advise as to what I'm missing.

Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Both referenced sites lead to Amazon and I have not been able to find the tape on the Peachtree site per se. Please advise as to what I'm missing.
> 
> Thanks


Turning Accessories - Shop


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Both referenced sites lead to Amazon and I have not been able to find the tape on the Peachtree site per se. Please advise as to what I'm missing.
> 
> Thanks


Follow this link: Turning Accessories - Shop and scroll down to the second item.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I´d wish to have either of them here.


----------



## Brucevan (Nov 14, 2014)

*peachtree tape*

Thanks for the info


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Appreciate the overview Oliver. based on your original recommendation of the video on cutting small pieces I ordered a roll from Peachtree and have found it to perform as advertised and described in your review. 

Thanks again on both points.

Cheers
jon


----------

